# My ride



## Guwish (Oct 21, 2006)

This is my N13 pulsar hatch with CA18 , bodykit , lowered 2'' , full interior retrim and stereo, 16'' wheels....




http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/guwish/doorsopen.jpg


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

looks good. i dont think ive ever seen one like that.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice ride. What performance mods you got on it?


----------



## Guwish (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks guys , Just the CA18 transplant , microtech computer , exhaust, pod filter, nothing major....


----------

